# Bleeding at 15 weeks with non identical twins



## ems1

I am 15 weeks pregnant with non identical twins and was admitted to hospital with a heavy bleed earlier in the week. The bleeding stopped and they could not find a cause at the hospital and we were very relieved to see two heartbeats on the scan.
Since then I have continued to lose dark brown blood throughout the week, only small amounts and only when i go to the toilet.
I saw the midwife yesterday who did not seem concerned as she feels that it is old blood.
Anybody else had similar experienced who can offer reassurace????


----------



## ladypotter

Sounds like a Subchorionic Hematoma. Same thing happened to me although I lost little bits of blood from weeks 6-14. It happens differently for every person who has them (some loose lots in one sitting, some trickle like I did and others actually have clots come out). Typically from what I have read about them and from others experiences, they go away and the area heals and you don't really have any issues. The Dr. should check for the placenta to be firmly attached for each baby (if it pulled away a little, that is where a bleed would come from). Good luck!!


----------



## akcher

I had bleeding with my twins at around 12 weeks. I also rushed to the doctors and they did a scan. Both babies are fine. The doctor said it was a blood clot and it needed to come out. I also had brown blood flow after for a few days. They also told me that it was old blood and it will stop. My babies were fine.


----------



## Mea

Hi
I also had bleeding at 7-9wks then again at 14wks, midwife told me that bleeding with twins is common and each time they scanned me could not find any reason for the the bleed.


----------



## lizziedripping

Me too at 11wks - gushing bright red blood. Was scanned, all was well and the bleeding slowed to brown 'old blood' for about a week. Babies were fine in the end x


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have bleeding but by the looks of things it can be common.. Are they keeping a close eye on you?


----------



## ems1

They don't want to see me again until my 20 week scan, and just told me to go an see them if i am worried or to go to the hospital if the bleeding became bright red again.
My GP has signed me off work for a couple of weeks to take it easy. 
Thanks for all the replies, they have helped to reassure me and my partner xx


----------

